# At Last: Hovhaness Violin Concerto #2 on YouTube!



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

One of my all-time favorite violin concertos, the haunting #2 as performed by Anahid Ajemian and the MGM Orchestra conducted by Carlos Surinach, is available on YouTube. I have no rational explanation why this work is so little known and so rarely (if ever?) performed. I find its beauty stunning. Enjoy!


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

Again, thank you! I am a big fan of Hovhaness, but I have never heard this.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

An amazing concerto. The original album notes mention that the last movement breathes pure Bach, but I would say the concerto as a whole breathes not only Bach but also Bloch and Barber as well. I love the strange musical tumbleweed that blows unexpectedly through the second movement for a brief moment and then disappears into the distance.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

A rarely recorded item. The Ajemian/Surinach is available on LP at Amazon Marketplace. Also, OOP CD featuring Jodry/Werner. Act quick, if interested. :tiphat:










Related:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2001/July01/HovhanessOverview.htm


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Vaneyes, that overview of Hovhaness' output is much appreciated. Many thanks! If Hovhaness himself could not access the original tapes of those early MGM performances, I guess they are lost forever and we must make do with the LPs themselves.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Brilliant. Thank you for sharing. Keep the Hovhaness enthusiasm alive.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Vaneyes said:


> A rarely recorded item. The Ajemian/Surinach is available on LP at Amazon Marketplace.


Thanks, Vaneyes, another LP I have to get :lol:


----------



## Jerry (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks for the YouTube link - I too have not come across this work before.
Listening now.

Also on Spotify


----------

